# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  Re-occuring dream of my first job

## DDDowney

This is bothering me, it's not a dream I have often, but every few months I have this dream where I'm in the setting of my first workplace. I had it just before I woke up this morning so this particular version is still fresh in my mind. 


In this one, I was walking through the mall, I felt like I was wearing my casual clothes, but I was actually wearing the work uniform of my first job when I was 16 (fast food, no names). I laugh about it and decide to check with the old place in the food court to see how everyone is doing. When I step in, it seems kind of slow and under-staff for the night shift. However the people working there, should not still be employees there. My first manager is there and in charge (he left before I did), and so is one supervisor (same thing) and two employees (left after I did). I end up volunteering to stay and help out, and work with them during the night shift. I was working on boards, which is what we called the area where food prep is made for customers because the employee that was there that night was simple, and kept walking around, and the others were complaining about him. I eventually walk in to the kitchen area and see him listening to the radio (we usually had a radio in the kitchen) I asked him "what are you doing?" and he said "Doesn't this song mean a lot to you?" the song playing was "Spirit Of A Boy, Wisdom Of A Man" by Randy Travis. He said "it's deep" I told him to get back to work and I was about to leave. as I am about to leave I grab my jacket off the floor, but then the supervisor lady says "Hey that's mine!" and is smiling (she was usually an angry lady) I apologize and take it off and hand it to her, remembering that I didn't arrive with a jacket. 



and that's it.


I have the dream every few months where I work at this place, and I haven't worked there since I was 18, I'm 27 now about to be 28. I hated working there, but there were some friendships I made there that I miss, but none of them were particularly with the people in this recent dream. I have a feeling my brain is trying to tell me something, and it feels like this particular version is really trying to hammer something in my mind desperately, I just don't know what.

any ideas?

----------


## AtPeace

The people working there in your dream - Since it was the staff you knew and got along with, your mind probably isn't going to substitute others for them. You associate those people with that job. 

The song playing - I do not know it but it seems strange how someone is talking about the song. Usually in my dreams anyways, background music is just there and not being discussed or anything. 

Mean supervisor lady - Since the dream is a good one, nothing is going to ruin it. I could say a stupid joke and say "Yeah she is nice... in your dreams". 

A lot of dreams are just nostalgia. Was the job really THAT bad? Jobs always seem to suck when we are working there but sometimes we look back and think it wasn't so bad.

----------

